# new to burbank



## igbev (Apr 28, 2008)

Just moved to SFV/burbank from phoenix, looking for some rides. Been riding for 12 years, serious reformed triathlete, and cat 3 rider. Any groups routes worth knowing about and safe enough. I am located a block south of John's Serious bikes...they told me about a couple of rides, not enough details or they thought i wasn't serious.
let me know, the rollers are getting old
Bev


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Tues & Thurs, 6pm, Rose Bowl, Lot K.
John's also should have details on this and also the Montrose ride every Sat mornings. There's also the LaTuna Canyon ride every Sunday morning taking off from Griffith Park.
These are the three biggest local rides happening in your area.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

As Roadfix says, there's a ride leaving Griffith Park every Sunday morning. At the Traveltown parkiing lot. Actually if you show up at the Traveltown parking lot on any weekend morning, around 8:00 to 8:30, you'll find several rides gearing up. 

Also, google the San Fernando Valley Bike Club. They hold a veritable plethora of rides, from donut shop runs to hilly 60 milers to Near Centuries. Every weekend, and several weekdays, too. Most of the rides start at Cal State University Northridge, but a lot of them zoom through Burbank on their way to other locales. Just join in as they thunder by.

In any case, there is absolutely no excuse for resorting to rollers! Just get out of your pad and head east or south. You'll soon hit good riding territory.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

a quick "get out and spin" ride from your door:

south on Hollywood Way to Olive
turn right, follow it around Warner Bros. to Forest Lawn Dr.
turn left, all the way into Griffith Park (right on Zoo Dr.)

from there you can turn right to climb or left to keep spinning around the zoo.


PS - welcome!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

The sunday morning ride would probably be too slow for you if you are a cat 3. More like 5's pace. 
Tue, thur night (6:00-7:00)at the rose bowl are a great fast ride (i.e. race pace). 
Tue, thur morning there is a group that leaves from the corner of riverside and some street that I cant remember the name of, but it's about 4 blocks east of hollywood. Can be a pretty fast group, couple of the local 2's show up and pick up the pace some weeks. Wednesday morning there is one that goes up the crest to clear creek and sometimes Mt. wilson. 
Saturday morning there is a group that leaves from the corner of barham and forest lawn at the red brick wall on the north side at about 8:45. Goes out to the beach and back at a decent pace.
Saturday morning montrose ride that leaves from descanso gardens in, well montrose and goes through pasadena.
Sunday mornings the group ride leaves from the zoo parking lot and goes up La Tuna canyon, ends up being about maybe 30 miles at a 16ish pace. 
There are a few more that are seasonal that can be found on socalcycling.com Race schedule on there too, a better on is onscnca.com
If you come in to the shop on friday's or PM me I can give you more info.


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

igbev said:


> Just moved to SFV/burbank from phoenix, looking for some rides. Been riding for 12 years, serious reformed triathlete, and cat 3 rider. Any groups routes worth knowing about and safe enough. I am located a block south of John's Serious bikes...they told me about a couple of rides, not enough details or they thought i wasn't serious.
> let me know, the rollers are getting old
> Bev


There is the Barry ride on Tues/Thurs too. Check out SoCalCycling for local rides:

http://socalcycling.com/Group Rides/frGroupRides.htm


----------

